# Fare Splits and Ratings?



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

When passengers do a "fare split" to have another rider account pay for a share of the ride, do both paying riders get to provide a rating? For example, two riders use the "split" feature to each pay their half of the total.. does that mean that each of those riders gets to give you a star rating? Please explain whether you are answering out of your perceived effect of a ride on your own rating or whether you actually asked support this question and received a definitive answer from a CSR. (just so we can separate out the anecdotal from "official" responses)

Thanks for sharing what you know!


----------

